
Bob Chassell has died - sillysaurus3
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/goodbye-to-bob-chassell
======
sillysaurus3
Here's a link to Bob's book, "An Introduction to Programming in Emacs Lisp":
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/eintr.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/eintr.html)

You can buy it here for $25 from the FSF: [https://shop.fsf.org/books/signed-
introduction-programming-e...](https://shop.fsf.org/books/signed-introduction-
programming-emacs-lisp-3rd-edition)

This has been a valuable resource on my own road toward learning elisp, and
I'm very grateful he wrote it and made it freely available.

~~~
davexunit
It's preferable to purchase GNU books and documentation through the FSF rather
than Amazon:

[https://shop.fsf.org/books/signed-introduction-
programming-e...](https://shop.fsf.org/books/signed-introduction-programming-
emacs-lisp-3rd-edition)

~~~
sillysaurus3
Thank you! I'll update my comment.

------
ScottBurson
Oh wow. I've been out of touch with Bob for decades. For a little while there
we were both active in the Loglan community (this was before Lojban). I
remember once riding my bike from Belmont, MA to meet Bob at some little
airfield, where we tossed the bike in the back of his two-seater Cessna and
took off for a Loglan meeting somewhere north of there (New Hampshire?).

RIP, Bob.

------
tjr
Some words from and about Bob at the end of this chapter:

[http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/ch07.html](http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/ch07.html)

~~~
jordigh
His opinion on the GPL:

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/vaccination.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/vaccination.en.html)

~~~
davexunit
Thanks for this. This is the perfect page to link to the next time someone
tells me that the GPL is "viral".

------
baijum
Another book:
[http://cvs.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/*checkout*/softfree/softf...](http://cvs.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/*checkout*/softfree/softfree/software-
freedom.html)

I remember reading this article long back: [http://www.free-
soft.org/FSM/english/issue01/bob.html](http://www.free-
soft.org/FSM/english/issue01/bob.html)

------
jordigh
Aw, man, not a day goes by that someone doesn't recommend or discuss the elisp
intro in #emacs. It's sad to hear that we lost the original author.

RIP Bob. I only knew you through your writing and your contributions to
software freedom.

------
asgs
RIP :-(

